
Wait – maybe JavaScript IS the top programming language - ca98am79
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/364194/wait-maybe-javascript-top-programming-language?utm_source=javascriptweekly&utm_medium=email
======
renas
Wait, your not comparing JS with C are you?

No, seriously with all the respect, I love JS.

